# at the track



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

How many of you have taken your GTO to the track.. I might take mine this Sunday 5/12/07. to Atco park in New Jersey. I have not race my Goat at the track at all so I might go, I am curious what my 60 ft and ET's would be. I am not interested in actual class racing so I might just do time trials. If i go, I will let you know how I do.. I should be in the mid 12.s . I think.. my car only has a few bolt on mods,, AEM C.A.I,, JBA shorty headers,, Magnaflow Cat back, JBA plug wires, Vararam throttle body spacer, and I just added a High Performace Coil Pack and a under drive pulley


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> How many of you have taken your GTO to the track.. I might take mine this Sunday 5/12/07. to Atco park in New Jersey. I have not race my Goat at the track at all so I might go, I am curious what my 60 ft and ET's would be. I am not interested in actual class racing so I might just do time trials. If i go, I will let you know how I do.. I should be in the mid 12.s . I think.. my car only has a few bolt on mods,, AEM C.A.I,, JBA shorty headers,, Magnaflow Cat back, JBA plug wires, Vararam throttle body spacer, and I just added a High Performace Coil Pack and a under drive pulley


track = drag race? I took mine out for time attacks and lap battles, but thats it. needs a suspension re working. haha i ve never drag raced though so i wouldnt know that. just be careful, nothing is worth wrecking it.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

*track time*

I have a lot of drag racing experience, Raced weekly at the old Connecticut International Raceway Park form 1970 till it closed in 1984 or so..I am not going to beat up my car. I just want to do a few runs to see what it does


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Is your car an '04 or and '05? If you have an '05 M6 you _might_ hit high 12s with some good driving and drag radials. '05-'06 M6, low 13's. If it's an '04 I'd say mid to low 13s after you get the hang of it.

The best I've run in my car so far is [email protected] My best prior to most of the mods I did was [email protected] which I always considered a fluke. I was stuck at 13.7-13.8 for a long time until I got a tune. I think there's more room to improve with my 60' times (2.0 is my best on drag radials). My target time is 13.1 which should be attainable with a 1.8 60' which is certainly do-able if I get the Nittos hot enough.

I've got similar mods to you - JBA shorties, cat back, catted mids, a K&N CAI and a few other things and I netted a whopping 13 horsepower from them _after_ the tune, a big fat goose egg before the tune.

As far as 60' times...if you have street tires anything between 2.0 and 2.1 I'd say is good with 2.2 being more the norm. Honestly, if you haven't been to the track in a while or have never raced your car I'd expect low 14's the first time down the track with mid to high 13's the rest of the day. Don't be disappointed if you turn slower times than you thought. It takes time to get a feel for how to launch and shift (if you have an M6).

Good luck, let us know how you do.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

*track*

My car is a 05 with automatic.. you said you only gained about 13 hp with your mods,, something is not right,, My 1st mods were a AEM intake, and a Magnaflow cat back and JBA plug wires and a full LS2 dyno tune, I gained 40 HP ,,


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

I agree, I was expecting more. I'm now getting 313 at the rear wheels on a DynoJet. The stock tune dynoed at 295 while a Superchips tune dynoed at 300 with the mods. Honestly, I was expecting around 320-325. He did pull 316 out of it but it was knocking and pulling timing at higher RPMs so he dialed back the timing a bit.

I would possibly expect a 40hp gain from a tune with long tube headers, a cat back and a cai with a tune but I'll admit that I'm skeptical you could gain that much from just a cat back and cai but I guess you did it somehow... What were your before/after numbers?

FWIW, here's my dyno chart:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*track*

My Base line dyno before any mods showed 340 RWHP [ LS2 ] after my 1s set of mods I ended up with 381 RWHP and after my last set I had 455 at the crank and 412 RWHP


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*track*

I read your post about strut rub,, what made you 1s notice a problem, I have 11,500 miles on my 05, no problem so far and I check my tires often


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> My Base line dyno before any mods showed 340 RWHP [ LS2 ] after my 1s set of mods I ended up with 381 RWHP and after my last set I had 455 at the crank and 412 RWHP


OK ... really dumb question here ... how did you come up with the 455 @ crank number? Is your driveline really almost 91% efficient? From an A4?

I would figure with 412 WHP, you'd be looking at the better side of 500, as I have known that most drivelines are approx 80% efficient ... 

Not complaining about your numbers, they're sweet ... I'd LOVE to have 400 WHP from a dyno run ... Just curious about the math to get the crank HP.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*track*

That what I got from my last Dyno run on a WIN PEP dyno


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

dizzy1 said:


> I read your post about strut rub,, what made you 1s notice a problem, I have 11,500 miles on my 05, no problem so far and I check my tires often


The first thing I noticed was a pull to the right and drifiting on the freeway. Soon after I found the wear on the inside of the right front tire. Once I took the strut plates off it was clear the strut mounts were collapsed.



BobG said:


> OK ... really dumb question here ... how did you come up with the 455 @ crank number? Is your driveline really almost 91% efficient? From an A4?
> 
> I would figure with 412 WHP, you'd be looking at the better side of 500, as I have known that most drivelines are approx 80% efficient ...
> 
> Not complaining about your numbers, they're sweet ... I'd LOVE to have 400 WHP from a dyno run ... Just curious about the math to get the crank HP.


Ditto here. I'm curious because these numbers contradicts what I've seen. Most stock '05s I've seen pull around 340 or 350 (on a DynoJet, less on a Mustang), like yours did. A CAI or a cat back will sometimes add 10-20hp.

I've yet to personally see one dyno over 370 rwhp without significant mods. Any car I've seen with more than that usually has a cam, heads, headers, nitrous or any combo of the above.

Of course dyno numbers vary quite a bit depending a lot on the type of dyno, atmosphere and operator. Maybe I should start doing pulls on a WinPEP Dyno


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*track time*

I check my wheels often, one thing I did notice is that my tire lose air quickly. I don't use it much, Got it in Feb 2005 and as of today I have just under 11,500 miles on it.. 

I will be going to the track tomorrow, it is loaded up on the trailer and ready to go. I put in 1/2 tank of Sunoco 93 octane and added about 1/2 can of octane booster, borrowed a set of Micky Thompson Street/ strip tires which should help a little


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*track*



Verdoro 68 said:


> The first thing I noticed was a pull to the right and drifiting on the freeway. Soon after I found the wear on the inside of the right front tire. Once I took the strut plates off it was clear the strut mounts were collapsed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told a WIN PEP dyno is one of the most accurate types to use, but I am not for sure, I did install a SLP 455 BOBCAT Package last year, but I made some changes since..


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Aha. The Bobcat 455 gives you long tube SLP headers (I thought you said you had JBAs?), and underdrive pulley, 1.8 rocker arms, a Predator tuner and the LMII cat back. That makes a little more sense given your dyno numbers, although honestly they still seem high. What other changes have you made since?

I'm not familiar with WinPEP dynos. I've always heard Mustang dynos are more true to the real world but no one likes them because they give lower numbers. The shop I use has a DynoJet, which I think is a pretty common dyno setup.

Watch those Mickey's. If they are 17" 275s they will probably rub if you haven't rolled your fenders.

Best of luck tomorrow. Let us know how you do!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*track*

yep, I did have long tube headers,, I hated them, switched to JBA shorties, and dumped the LOUD MOUTH for Magnaflow,,HP stayed about the same. maybe a difference of 5 or 8 HP , that what the speed shop said.. The LOUD MOUTH was just that, WAY TOO LOUD,, now with the Underdrive pulley and the 160 thermostat, my cars runs hotter then normal.. I am thinking about removing it..

Getting back to the struts.. my car came with 18 in wheels and I got a set of factory 17s from the dealer cheap.. I use the 17s when the car get stored, which is usually from November till around late March or so.. I was so lazy this year the I have not switched back yet,, but as I started to say, my tires lose air quickly, When in use I notice at least a 5 pound drop every few weeks, I don't check them in storage, I try to keep all 4 around 36 -38 pounds and i have seen them drop down to the high 20s in a short amount of time


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> yep, I did have long tube headers,, I hated them, switched to JBA shorties, and dumped the LOUD MOUTH for Magnaflow,,HP stayed about the same. maybe a difference of 5 or 8 HP , that what the speed shop said.. The LOUD MOUTH was just that, WAY TOO LOUD,, now with the Underdrive pulley and the 160 thermostat, my cars runs hotter then normal.. I am thinking about removing it..


with the 160 t-stat you should redo the fan temperature and that should eliminate some of the hotter than normal could be from that. also keep in mind the engine is all aluminum and you have stainless(?) headers which the aluminum puts out heat like crazy and the stainless headers get extremely hot as the nature of stainless. you can always remove those rubber gromments from the hood scoops and the rubber weatherstripping from the rear of the hood to help out with the heat. curious question but what made you hate the lt's?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*track*

Thanks for the info,,,, I put the tires on the car yesterday and took it out for a ride, no clearence problems with aprox 28 pounds of pressure,,
Speaking of clearence, I was under my car today just checking to make sure it is tied down and ready for the trip tomorrow,, Man ,,the front tires are very close to the struts, looks like about 1/4 in gap or so. I wanted to try something, I removed the tie downs so I would have normal weight on the suspension, Front air pressure is about 40 pounds give or take a pound, I lowered the air pressure to 30 pounds and it looked like the tire was MUCH closer to the strut, I lowered it again to around 25 pounds, this time it looked like I had even less clearence. I wonder if this may be causing some of the strut rub issues


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*track*

tomorrow I am only doing time trials. Not interested in class racing, do my time trials, put the car on the trailer and spend the day with my son, a little father and son day, relaxing and watching races.
I am mostly interested in my reaction and 60 foot times,, this is where you can win or lose a race. With my car being a Automatic, I think the 1st run I will just do a burnout in 1st [ LOW] and then put the sucker in drive, wait for the light and go, maybe on the 2nd run I will repeat the burnout, then put the car in 2nd, wait for the green light and then manually shift 3rd and 4th. This way I can get the RPMs higher in the last 2 gears,,


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

I prefer to run time trials too - you get more runs in for the money.

Not sure about M/Ts, but I run around 20psi in my Nitto drag radials.

As far as launching and racing, I have an automatic too. If I'm running street tires here's my technique:

1) Stock rear tires at 28psi
2) Turn off traction control
3) Put it in 3rd
4) Drive around the water
5) Dry hop (no burnout)
6) Launch off idle at the 2nd yellow and quickly ease into the throttle to minimise wheel spin.

If I have drag radials:

1) Rear tires ~20psi
2) Turn off traction control
3) Put it in 1st
4) Drive through the water, stopping just at the edge
5) Burnout (still trying to learn how to do this long enough to get the tires hot)
6) Put it in 3rd
7) Floor it on the 2nd yellow

I'm not saying the above is the best way, it's just the way I've found works best for me for me so far.

To potentially avoid any strut rub issues with stock 17" tires, you should run 35psi or whatever the door sticker says. This is per Mike White at Lehmer's Pontiac who is probably the most knowledgable guy on the strut rub issues in the country. Supposedly 18" wheels don't have the issue, but being that 95% of strut bushings seem to be collapsed I bet there's issues with alignment and tire wear.

For more pics and info on strut rub check out Mike's picture gallery( http://community.webshots.com/user/dmsdesign ). You'll be disgusted at the condition of the parts that comes off relatively new cars.

Again, best of luck at the track


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*AT the track*

Well I made it to the track yesterday,, had a good time with my son.. I just did 3 runs for the time trials and then packed up the car, I got there around 8 AM,, went through the tech inspection and weigh in around 8:30 and just hung around till the time trials started at 10 AM,, I am ver happy with the results, 1st run I did not beat the car real hard and ended uo with 12.939 at 112 MPH,,, next run I was more agressive,, ran a 12.5 at 119 MPH,, Last run I let it all hang out,, did a 11.9 at 121 MPH.. my 60 ft times on the 1st run was 2.010 but after that I was right around the 1.85- 1.90 area..on the 1st run rear tire pressure was set at 26 Pounds,, last 2 runs I lowered it to 22..I am pretty happy,, mostly because on my last run I was up against a Charger SRT,,,all I can say is as I drove through the TRAPS, he was no where in sight


----------



## dlively (May 26, 2008)

Wow, great times !!! I cant beleive your traps are that high with such small amount of mods. I was going to get shorties anyway glad to hear/see they work as well or better for drag racing then LT ! I plan to add a 228R Can to the list of mods you have and call it a day. Cant wait to see what she will run. Hoping for mid 11s and traps over 120 MPH at sea level track.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum Dlively! you should introduce yourself in the introduction section! Sick time, I guess it doesnt take TOO much to get the goat to fly! glad you had a nice time.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

dlively said:


> Wow, great times !!!





Aramz06 said:


> Hey welcome to the forum Dlively!


You both know your posting on a year old thread... that was started by a fraud who got the boot? The only rock solid info on this dead end was posted by Verdoro and koman.... the dizzy1 spun himself off the forum after getting busted having 2 user accounts and talking to himself about how great he was.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

LOLLLLLLLLL he must be REALLY alone in his personal life.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> LOLLLLLLLLL he must be REALLY alone in his personal life.


It was sooo twisted it made everyone dizzy....


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I had intended to go (Gainesville Raceway, FL) earlier this year, but never got it done... Now that the weather's turned "swampy", I don't feel like wasting my time, money and mechanicals on what'll be lousy times in soggy hot weather. I'll wait until Fall hits, and by then I should have fresh rubber...

I've got 358 at the rear wheels (Dynojet), but I'm gunning for high-12's. I've got a ton of past experience at the strip, and feel I've got the goods to get it done. Hell, I used to run low-13's regularly in my almost-stock '93 6-speed Corvette, so this Goat despite it's porky-ness oughta show me a 12.90-something... But then again, I'm bench-racing now...


----------



## dlively (May 26, 2008)

Too funny, well I do know a member with LT, tune and DR with 11.9 trapping 115 who is for real so I figured you never know! The trap seemed a bit high though with this guy at 121


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

dlively said:


> Too funny, well I do know a member with LT, tune and DR with 11.9 trapping 115 who is for real so I figured you never know! The trap seemed a bit high though with this guy at 121


It`s not impossible. The car I traded for my GTO was an `82 Firebird with a well built fuel injected chevy big block would run 11.98 @ 121mph.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Rukee said:


> It`s not impossible. The car I traded for my GTO was an `82 Firebird with a well built fuel injected chevy big block would run 11.98 @ 121mph.


it's all about traction and HP i read a report on the porsche 911gt2 that did 11.47 @ 119 or maybe 117. it was a hair splitting difference between it and a z06 here you have more than likely better traction cars than rukee's with less hp. so with rukee's traction issues solved he'd probably be cutting low 11s @ slightly higher than 121 mph. but whos splitting hairs or complaining?:willy::lol::cheers


----------

